# Defend Them ! - Dungeon Defenders Klon



## K1ll3rzw3rg (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein Indie Spiele-Entwickler, der  sein erstes Spiel auf itch.io veröffentlicht hat.
Inzwischen ist auch die Steam-Seite online.

Nachdem ich es auf Gamestar mit mäßigem Erfolg gepostet hatte, dachte ich mir, ich versuche es auch hier und die Indie-Ecke ist denke ich mal der passende Ort dafür.
Falls nicht, einfach den Thread wieder löschen, der Versuch wars wert^^
*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Wer Dungeon Defenders kennt, kann sich auch denken um was es sich in meinem Spiel dreht, für alle anderen eine kurze Erklärung:
Als Genre hab ich das Tower-Defense-Action-RPG gewählt.
Man muss ein Objekt vor anstürmenden Gegner-Horden beschützen, indem man Türme baut (Tower-Defense), nebenbei kann man aber auch mit seinem Zauberstab, Schwert, Armbrust, etc. herum rennen und selbst die Gegner platt machen (Action).
Ein RPG gibt es im  Genre zwar auch, aber außer einem Story-Text ist noch nix eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Story lautet:
Ihr seid ein Zwerg, der die Menschheit vor dem Aufstand der Tiere beschützen muss, welche die Menschheit vernichten wollen.

Ja, das ganze ist noch ein bisschen Ausbaufähig, aber um die Story will ich mich erst später kümmern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Objekte, welche man beschützen muss, halten in meinem Spiel keine simplen Kristalle her, wie in Dungeon Defenders, sondern jede einzelne Map hat was eigenes das beschützt werden will, derzeit sind das:

Getreidefelder auf einem Bauernhof (Mais, Sonnenblumen und Salat)
Bauernhof Fahrzeuge auf einem Feld (Traktor und Mähdrescher, wobei derzeit nur der Mähdrescher eingebaut ist)
Mine in den Bergen (ja, nur eine Mine)
Ist natürlich auch alles komplett durch die Gegner zerstörbar^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Loot darf man in einem solchen Spiel natürlich nicht vergessen, davon gibts bei mir natürlich auch massig und das beste, es ist alles komplett zufällig...
(Der Tower in der Mitte verschießt zielsuchende Projektile)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9OMGLqnWmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Man kann mein Spiel ab sofort auf Steam auf die Wunschliste setzen:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1190910/Defend_Them/


So, das wars von mir, viel Spaß beim diskutieren^^
Killerzwerg


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (14. Oktober 2019)

Hab grad ein Gameplay Video hochgeladen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXJt747gUJ4​

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gobfried (14. Oktober 2019)

Wäre ich ein Zwerg, der die Tiere vor dem Aufstand der Menschen beschützen muss, welche die Tiere vernichten wollen, hätte ich vielleicht sogar mal reingeschaut.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (17. Oktober 2019)

Gobfried schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Zwerg, der die Tiere vor dem Aufstand der Menschen beschützen muss, welche die Tiere vernichten wollen, hätte ich vielleicht sogar mal reingeschaut.



Ist das Spiel jetzt nichts für dich, weil du kein Zwerg bist, oder weil man keine Menschen tötet?


----------



## Gobfried (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi Killerzwerg,

die Thematik "guter" Mensch gegen "böses" Tier ist nichts für mich. Trotzdem viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt!


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2019)

kann den kollegen schon verstehen. ich fänds wohl auch befremdlich, massenhaft unschuldig anmutende waldtiere abzumetzeln.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (18. Oktober 2019)

Scheinbar ist es auch schlecht wenn die Tiere den Menschen vernichten wollen^^

Die Tiere werden alle auch noch ihren eigenen Ladescreen bekommen, weil es gibt viele Leute (wie meine Ex...), die gar nicht wissen was es für Tiere gibt, nach Katze, Hund, Ratte und Taube ist bei denen Schluss.
Sollte eigentlich sowas zum spielen und nebenher was lernen werden, aber naja...


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2019)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es auch schlecht wenn die Tiere den Menschen vernichten wollen^^
> 
> Die Tiere werden alle auch noch ihren eigenen Ladescreen bekommen, weil es gibt viele Leute (wie meine Ex...), die gar nicht wissen was es für Tiere gibt, nach Katze, Hund, Ratte und Taube ist bei denen Schluss.
> Sollte eigentlich sowas zum spielen und nebenher was lernen werden, aber naja...



warum gleich eingeschnappt?
wenn du dein spiel hier promotest, was ich absolut in ordnung finde, musst du halt auch mit feedback rechnen. auch mit solchem, dass dir vielleicht nicht so gut gefällt. ist ja nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (18. Oktober 2019)

Wieso sollte ich eingeschnappt sein?

Feedback wäre schön, bisher hab ich jedoch kein wirkliches bekommen, die jenigen die es spielen würden melden sich nicht und die jenigen die sich melden, haben nur was zu meckern^^


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (19. Oktober 2019)

Es ist jetzt endgültig aus und vorbei, ich dachte wirklich, das mit meinem Spiel könnte was werden, aber nein, Scheisse wars, 9 Tage ist das Spiel jetzt raus, in den ersten 2 Tage, 2 Verkäufe, seitdem kein einziger mehr...
Ich dachte das Spiel kann mich vor der Obdachlosigkeit retten, aber das war wohl nur Wunschdenken.
Der letzte Wohnungsbesitzer hat sich gerade eben zurück gemeldet, dass die Wohnung "anderweitig" vergeben wurde, somit stehe ich ab dem 01.11. auf der Straße.

Wäre das mit meinem Spiel ein Erfolg geworden, hätte ich nach einer teureren Wohnung suchen können, aber was solls, Shit happens...
Ich werde bis zum 01.11. noch weiter machen und auch noch eine neue Map veröffentlichen, das wars dann aber vorerst, falls bis dahin kein Wunder geschieht.


Sollte ich irgendwann in der Zukunft wieder eine Wohnung finden, werde ich wieder weiter machen, aber derzeit sieht es verdammt schlecht aus.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (22. Oktober 2019)

Update v0.2 ist online, hier sind die Patchnotes zu finden:
https://butter-fly-games.itch.io/defend-them/devlog/105863/new-map-available-patchnotes-v02


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (25. Oktober 2019)

Update v0.2b ist online, jetzt auch mit Sounds und Musik
https://butter-fly-games.itch.io/defend-them/devlog/106284/patchnotes-v02b-sounds-music-bugfixes


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (29. Oktober 2019)

Hab eine detailiertere Beschreibung auf der itch.io Seite hinzugefügt:
https://butter-fly-games.itch.io/defend-them


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (31. Oktober 2019)

Habe auf den letzten Drücker noch 2 Wochen Mietzeit raus holen können, in 2 Wochen hab ich voraussichtlich eine neue Wohnung...
Ich muss nur hoffen, dass alles klappt, sonst lande ich wirklich auf der Straße, habe noch keinen neuen Mietvertrag und raus muss ich dann auf jeden Fall, da der neue Besitzer des Hauses mit ner Großfamilie einzieht^^

Hatte in den letzten Tagen keine Zeit am Spiel zu arbeiten, hatte mehr als genug zu tun wegen Wohnungssuche, werde aber bis Mitte November nochmal ein Update raus bringen, dann hab ich voraussichtlich für 2 Wochen kein Internet.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (8. November 2019)

Hab das Spiel jetzt mal in Steam als "Bald verfügbar" veröffentlicht^^
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1190910/Defend_Them/

Ab Montag hab ich auch eine neue Wohnung.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (12. November 2019)

Heut wird umgezogen, in ein 6-8m² Zimmer, hab keine Ahnung ob da überhaupt mein ganzer Scheiss rein passt...
Internet wirds nur als WLAN geben, ich hoffe bloß, dass es keine Verbindungsabbrüche gibt, sonst kann ich Updates auf Steam/itch vergessen^^

Nächstes Update bekommt einen ingame Shop, wo man neue Ausrüstung kaufen oder seine alte verkaufen kann.
Außerdem die 5. Map in der Arktis mit Forschungsstation, Schneemobil und Pistenbully.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Farben passen noch nicht (kam direkt so aus Blender) und vielleicht werdens noch paar weniger Farb-Zonen, Interieur fehlt auch noch (Lenkrad, Sitze, vielleicht hinten noch ein Bett rein)
Die Szene ist nur von der Testmap, also so wirds auf der Arktis-Map nicht aussehn^^


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (22. November 2019)

Update ist online: https://steamcommunity.com/games/1190910/announcements/detail/1620662414877807484


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Weile geguckt wie ich den Grafik-Stil verbessern könnte und ich denke, ich hab ne optimale Lösung gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr dazu?
Links neu, rechts alt^^


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (18. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal eine kleine Umfrage: https://forms.gle/mp1o2kRzG5sLCAtS9
Es geht darum ob ich den neuen Stil mit Texturen einbauen soll oder nicht und ob der alte Stil trotzdem drin sein soll^^ 

Hier mal paar texturierte Modelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Bär gefällt mir persönlich am besten, die andern muss ich nochmal überarbeiten...
Der Glanz kommt ausm Programm wo ich anmale, ingame werden sie nicht mehr so glänzen (da hab ich mehr Kontrolle während ich direkt das Endergebnis sehe).

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn möglichst viele mit machen würden^^


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2019)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt endgültig aus und vorbei, ich dachte wirklich, das mit meinem Spiel könnte was werden, aber nein, Scheisse wars, 9 Tage ist das Spiel jetzt raus, in den ersten 2 Tage, 2 Verkäufe, seitdem kein einziger mehr...
> Ich dachte das Spiel kann mich vor der Obdachlosigkeit retten, aber das war wohl nur Wunschdenken.
> Der letzte Wohnungsbesitzer hat sich gerade eben zurück gemeldet, dass die Wohnung "anderweitig" vergeben wurde, somit stehe ich ab dem 01.11. auf der Straße.
> 
> Wäre das mit meinem Spiel ein Erfolg geworden, hätte ich nach einer teureren Wohnung suchen können, aber was solls, Shit happens...



Scheiß Lebenssituation, wenn man nicht weiß, wie's weitergeht. Glückwunsch zur neuen Wohnung.

Aber mal ehrlich. Das, was du hier zusammen schreibst, ist reichlich naiv.
Sicher gibt es Spiele Entwickler, die sich vor Einnahmen kaum retten können - aber wie viele MineCrafts und Fortnites gibt es denn? Und wie viele Spiele Entwickler? Und wie viele Einheiten müsstest du denn verkaufen, damit du dir eine _teurere _Wohnung leisten könntest? Wie hattest du geplant, die Leute am Kaufen zu halten, damit du ein kontinuierliches Einkommen >Miete/Monat hast? Hast du überhaupt darüber nachgedacht, was es da an Steuern zu zahlen gibt und wie viel die Download Plattform Betreiber vom Kaufpreis abhaben wollen?
Und wer ist überhaupt deine Zielgruppe? Die Grafik und Auswahl der Protagonisten sagt: Kinder, die Musik: Jugendliche

Trotzdem: Respekt, da steckt bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit drin. Und für eine Bewerbung im Bereich Spiele Programmierung ist das auch ein solider Pluspunkt im Portfolio.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (19. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Scheiß Lebenssituation, wenn man nicht weiß, wie's weitergeht. Glückwunsch zur neuen Wohnung.


Neue Wohnung hab ich zwar seit der 2. November Woche, aber das wars dann auch, Miete wurde noch nicht überwiesen und ab 01.01.2020 gibts für mich auch kein Geld mehr, also eigentlich genau gleiche Situation wie vor 2 Monaten...
Aber naja, ich hab mir jetzt Hilfe bei nem Anwalt geholt und die Klage gegen das Amt ist raus, hab kein Bock mehr mich von denen verarschen zu lassen...



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Das, was du hier zusammen schreibst, ist reichlich naiv.


Die einen nennen es naiv, die andern Zukunftsorientiert^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es Spiele Entwickler, die sich vor Einnahmen kaum retten können - aber wie viele MineCrafts und Fortnites gibt es denn? Und wie viele Spiele Entwickler? Und wie viele Einheiten müsstest du denn verkaufen, damit du dir eine teurere Wohnung leisten könntest?


Ich brauch ja keine Milliarden, Millionen würden mir schon reichen, hehe
Aber mal im Ernst, mir würden auch 1000€ im Monat reichen, derzeit hab ich 700€ monatlich (inkl. Miete wenn sie bezahlt werden würde)...
Ich bin sparsam, kaufe mir nicht die ganze Zeit irgendeinen Scheiss den ich sowieso nicht brauche, spiele inzwischen kaum noch was (und wenn dann POE) und brauche auch nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Handy für 1000€^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Wie hattest du geplant, die Leute am Kaufen zu halten, damit du ein kontinuierliches Einkommen >Miete/Monat hast?


Na wie alle andern Entwickler auch, mit kontinuierlichen Updates, Events, DLC und ab und zu mal nen Rabatt...



Worrel schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt darüber nachgedacht, was es da an Steuern zu zahlen gibt und wie viel die Download Plattform Betreiber vom Kaufpreis abhaben wollen?


Ja, hab ich, aber was soll ich machen, ändern kann ich es nicht...
Ich könnte es natürlich so wie all die andern machen, die was aus ihrem Leben machen könnten, aber statt den Schritt zu wagen, dann doch lieber nichts machen und depressiv vor der Glotze einpennen^^
Wenn jeder so denken würde, würden wir noch in der Steinzeit leben...
Nur weil ich nicht mehr in der Fabrik arbeiten kann und keine fetten Karren mehr fahre, gebe ich nicht auf, irgendwann wirds bestimmt wieder besser, kein Grund für mich depressiv zu werden.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und wer ist überhaupt deine Zielgruppe? Die Grafik und Auswahl der Protagonisten sagt: Kinder, die Musik: Jugendliche


Die Zielgruppe sind alle Spieler die es spielen wollen, ich lege mich da nicht (mehr) fest, nur weil manche meinen, dass das nur Kinder spielen würden, heißt es noch lang nicht, dass dem auch so ist, Minecraft sieht beschissen aus und trotzdem kenn ich alte Säcke die es spielen^^
Fortnite-Spieler kenn ich überhaupt keine, das sind höchstwahrscheinlich wirklich nur Kinder/Jugendliche, aber wenn man dadurch Milliarden rüber kriegt, was ist dann daran so falsch ein Spiel für Kinder/Jugendliche zu machen?
Sorry, aber hörte sich so an, als ob du ein Spiel sofort verabscheust, nur weil es für Kinder/Jugendliche gemacht ist...

Anfangs war es wirklich noch für Kinder gedacht, bis ich mir anhören musste, dass das kein Spiel für Kinder ist, die kriegen da scheinbar Alpträume wenn sie sowas spielen...
Keine Ahnung wie verweichlicht Kinder heutzutage sind, aber ich hab früher bei Freunden als Kind schlimmeres gespielt^^

Die Grafik geht langsam Richtung ARK (als es noch kein Fell gab), sobald die Texturen drin sind, ohne Texturen war es aber auch nicht nur für Kinder, wieviele Erwachsene gibt es, die Cartoons gucken?

Die Protagonisten sind Magier, Ritter, Bogenschütze und Mönch als Charaktere, ist auch für alle Altersklassen geeignet.
Tiere sind meiner Meinung nach auch kein Problem, gibt genügend Spiele mit Tieren, auch welche wo man Tiere abballert, die Spieler haben dort kein Problem, also wieso sollten sie eins in meinem Game haben^^
Bei den bisherigen wirds ja auch nicht bleiben, DLC sind schon geplant, wie wärs mit Maschinengewehr/Raketenwerfer und Aliens/Zombies?

Die bisherige Musik ist so lala, Kindergarten halt, hab nix besseres gefunden, wird aber noch mehr geben, zwischen den Wellen so ne Lala-Musik und während den Wellen irgendwas rockiges (vielleicht auch noch vom Spieler anpassbar)^^
Sound und Musik war ja erstmal überhaupt nicht geplant (erst später), haben sich dann aber manche gewünscht, also hab ich schnell mal was rein gemacht...
Ich bin ja eher der Typ der Musik im Spiel aus macht und dann hört was er will.

Alles in allem kann ich mit bestem Gewissen sagen, dass es für jeden geeignet ist, solang man kein CS-Freak ist oder das nächste Schulmassaker plant.
Und wenn einer meint er wäre das größte Weichei, dann soll er auch kein Minecraft spielen^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Respekt, da steckt bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit drin. Und für eine Bewerbung im Bereich Spiele Programmierung ist das auch ein solider Pluspunkt im Portfolio.


Danke^^



Ich antworte ja wirklich gern immer wieder auf solche Mecker-Posts, aber lasst euch doch mal was Konstruktives einfallen, je mehr Spiel betreffendes Feedback ich bekomme, desto besser kann ich es machen.
Gemecker hilft weder mir als Entwickler, noch euch als Spieler^^

Gut, ich will nicht so sein, ein bisschen Feedback war diesmal ja immerhin dabei, wenn man zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann...


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2019)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Die einen nennen es naiv, die andern Zukunftsorientiert^^


Ähm nein, das was ich mit "naiv" meine, kann man nicht "zukunftsorientiert" nennen.



> ... mir würden auch 1000€ im Monat reichen,


dh: du müßtest davon erstmal das brutto Einkommen verdienen. Bei Steuerklasse I wären das rund 1300 €.

Du verkaufst dein Spiel für ~8 €. Bei Steam würden also 70% davon in deine Tasche fließen. Sind 5,60 € pro verkauftes Spiel.
dh: du müßtest das Spiel 232 mal pro Monat verkaufen - im Durchschnitt.

Das Potential sehe ich bei dem Spiel aber nicht. Und daß du das nicht zu sehen scheinst: *das *ist in meinen Augen naiv. Oder vielleicht noch der rosaroten Brille des Entwicklers geschuldet.



> Die Zielgruppe sind alle Spieler die es spielen wollen, ich lege mich da nicht (mehr) fest, nur weil manche meinen, dass das nur Kinder spielen würden, heißt es noch lang nicht, dass dem auch so ist,


Ein Spiel hat aber nun mal ein konkretes Aussehen, Sound Design, Ausgewählte Musik etx und spricht damit (verschiedene) Zielgruppen an, auch wenn du die nicht berücksichtigt hast. Und wenn du wirklich damit Erfolg haben willst, solltest du dich mit dem Thema Zielgruppe auseinander setzen.
Zum Beispiel wären sinnvolle Fragen für dich: Welchem YouTuber schicke ich denn mal eine kostenlose Version, damit der ein Video darüber macht? Was hat der für eine Zielgruppe? Wie geht der mit ähnlichen Produkten um? 
In welchen Facebook Kanälen könnte man das Spiel bewerben? oder gar welchen Zeitschriften zur Verfügung stellen?

Für jede sinnvolle Beantwortung brauchst du eine Vorstellung von deiner Zielgruppe.
Wenn du keinen Publisher hast, ist die Arbeit für dich mit der Erstellung des Spiels noch lange nicht getan. Du mußt die Werbetrommel rühren, sonst weiß keiner was davon. Das bei Steam einzustellen reciht nicht, da gibt es so viele Spiele, da geht eine Neuerscheinung schneller unter als du "Blubb!" sagen kannst.



> Minecraft sieht beschissen aus und trotzdem kenn ich alte Säcke die es spielen^^
> Fortnite-Spieler kenn ich überhaupt keine, das sind höchstwahrscheinlich wirklich nur Kinder/Jugendliche, aber wenn man dadurch Milliarden rüber kriegt, was ist dann daran so falsch ein Spiel für Kinder/Jugendliche zu machen?


Es geht nicht darum, daß es falsch sei, sondern darum, daß die Entwickler verdammtes Glück gehabt haben.

Aus irgendeinem Grund haben die a) das richtige Produkt gehabt und b) es an der richtigen Stelle c) zur richtigen Zeit beworben.

Das jetzt aber auch machen zu wollen, ist so realitätsnah, wie sich vorzunehmen, nächste Woche im Lotto zu gewinnen... 

Sicher, man muß es versuchen, von selbst kann das nicht klappen - aber, was du hier so schreibst, hört sich danach an, als ob du alles auf diese Karte setzt und keinen Plan B hast.
Und sorry nochmal, aber für Plan A ist das Spiel nicht gut genug (beurteilt nach dem 7 Minuten Gameplay Video und Screenshots)

Es ist eine gute Fingerübung, bei der du viel gelernt hast, was du in deinem nächsten Projekt einsetzen kannst.



> Sorry, aber hörte sich so an, als ob du ein Spiel sofort verabscheust, nur weil es für Kinder/Jugendliche gemacht ist...


Nein. Ich würde es mir nicht kaufen, weil ich bessere Tower Defense Spiele habe.
Und weil die Grafik und die Animationen in meinen Augen nach einem Hobby Projekt aussehen.



> ein bisschen Feedback war diesmal ja immerhin dabei, wenn man zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann...


Schön, daß du es gefunden hast.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (19. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm nein, das was ich mit "naiv" meine, kann man nicht "zukunftsorientiert" nennen.
> 
> 
> dh: du müßtest davon erstmal das brutto Einkommen verdienen. Bei Steuerklasse I wären das rund 1300 €.


Freibetrag nicht vergessen^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Du verkaufst dein Spiel für ~8 €. Bei Steam würden also 70% davon in deine Tasche fließen. Sind 5,60 € pro verkauftes Spiel.
> dh: du müßtest das Spiel 232 mal pro Monat verkaufen - im Durchschnitt.
> 
> Das Potential sehe ich bei dem Spiel aber nicht. Und daß du das nicht zu sehen scheinst: *das *ist in meinen Augen naiv. Oder vielleicht noch der rosaroten Brille des Entwicklers geschuldet.


Es kommt erstmal als EA raus, da ist klar dass nicht viel rum kommt, es befindet sich ja noch in der Entwicklung und ist nicht komplett fertig, das kapieren die meisten leider nicht, selbst wenn man dazu schreibt, was EA bedeutet...
232 Spiele im Monat sollte machbar sein, da seh ich kein Problem^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Spiel hat aber nun mal ein konkretes Aussehen, Sound Design, Ausgewählte Musik etx und spricht damit (verschiedene) Zielgruppen an, auch wenn du die nicht berücksichtigt hast. Und wenn du wirklich damit Erfolg haben willst, solltest du dich mit dem Thema Zielgruppe auseinander setzen.


Und nochmal, es ist EA, es wird sich noch vieles ändern und noch vieles dazu kommen...




Worrel schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wären sinnvolle Fragen für dich: Welchem YouTuber schicke ich denn mal eine kostenlose Version, damit der ein Video darüber macht? Was hat der für eine Zielgruppe? Wie geht der mit ähnlichen Produkten um?
> In welchen Facebook Kanälen könnte man das Spiel bewerben? oder gar welchen Zeitschriften zur Verfügung stellen?


Ich entscheide nicht wem ich es schicke, sondern der Youtuber und die Zeitschriften ob sie es zeigen wollen.
Ich hab schon mehr als genügend raus gesucht, jeder bekommt davon nen Key, ob die das am Ende zeigen ist leider nicht meine Entscheidung...
Ich hab auch bereits Anfragen auf indieboost erhalten^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Für jede sinnvolle Beantwortung brauchst du eine Vorstellung von deiner Zielgruppe.
> Wenn du keinen Publisher hast, ist die Arbeit für dich mit der Erstellung des Spiels noch lange nicht getan. Du mußt die Werbetrommel rühren, sonst weiß keiner was davon. Das bei Steam einzustellen reciht nicht, da gibt es so viele Spiele, da geht eine Neuerscheinung schneller unter als du "Blubb!" sagen kannst.


Ich hab nichts gegenteiliges behauptet, es kommt noch viel Arbeit auf mich zu, das ist klar, vergiss nicht, dass das Spiel auch noch weiterentwickelt wird, bei Release ist nicht Schluss...




Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, daß es falsch sei, sondern darum, daß die Entwickler verdammtes Glück gehabt haben.
> 
> Aus irgendeinem Grund haben die a) das richtige Produkt gehabt und b) es an der richtigen Stelle c) zur richtigen Zeit beworben.
> 
> Das jetzt aber auch machen zu wollen, ist so realitätsnah, wie sich vorzunehmen, nächste Woche im Lotto zu gewinnen...


Wenn man alles richtig macht und alles bedenkt, wirds schon klappen^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher, man muß es versuchen, von selbst kann das nicht klappen - aber, was du hier so schreibst, hört sich danach an, als ob du alles auf diese Karte setzt und keinen Plan B hast.


Es gibt einen Plan B, ich entwickle einfach das nächste Spiel, welches ich eigentlich mit nem Team durchziehen wollte, aber da ich jetzt eh schon alles selber mache, kann ich das auch selbst schaffen (nur so viel, es ist ein neues Genre)^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Und sorry nochmal, aber für Plan A ist das Spiel nicht gut genug (beurteilt nach dem 7 Minuten Gameplay Video und Screenshots)


*Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen könntest, was daran nicht gut genug ist, wäre mir mehr geholfen, als wenn du einfach sagst, dass es nicht gut genug ist^^*




Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Ich würde es mir nicht kaufen, weil ich bessere Tower Defense Spiele habe.


Noch nie "Dungeon Defenders" oder "Orcs must die" gespielt?




Worrel schrieb:


> Und weil die Grafik und die Animationen in meinen Augen nach einem Hobby Projekt aussehen.


Meinst du jetzt eigentlich die Grafiken in den Videos auf meinem Channel und in den Screenshots oder die neu gemachten Texturen?
Animationen sind nicht perfekt, geb ich zu, aber da die Viecher eh nicht lang leben (sollten) ... was solls^^


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2019)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Wenn man alles richtig macht und alles bedenkt, wirds schon klappen^^


Deine Zuversicht in allen Ehren, aber du kannst dir nicht vornehmen, "das nächste Minecraft" zu erstellen. Das wird so nicht klappen. Und bestimmt nicht, wenn du Mängelpunkte einfach mit "was soll's" abtust. 



> Es gibt einen Plan B, ich entwickle einfach das nächste Spiel,


Was dann ja selbst bei 60 Stunden Wochen 2 Monate dauern wird - 2 Monate, in denen du dann von deinen ~10 Verkäufen / Monat leben musst ...



> *Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen könntest, was daran nicht gut genug ist, wäre mir mehr geholfen, als wenn du einfach sagst, dass es nicht gut genug ist^^*


Es wirkt halt im Gesamteindruck billig. So wie der erste Versuch, ein Game zu erstellen. Zum Beispiel hat das Spiel kaum eine Textur, die als solche auffällt. Die meisten Elemente haben Farben und Schattierungen.
Gut, die neuen Fell Variationen sehen besser aus, landen aber gerade dadurch im uncanny Valley ... wie man's macht, isses verkehrt.
Beim Ritter sind die Beine viel zu weit auseinander - und was hat der da um die Hüfte? sieht aus wie ein Rock...

Ein konkretes Beispiel für "billig": Wenn du eine Kiste aufsammelst, dann wird diese einfach klein, wenn du nah genug rankommst.
Besser wäre: aufklappende Kiste; vielleicht sogar zum Spieler rausspringende Items, die im Level liegen bleiben und eingesammelt werden müssen oder auch nbur eine siple Anziege, was in der Kiste überhaupt drin war.
Dann noch eine Animation, wie der Charakter die Kiste öffnet oder wenigstens dahin greift oder sich dort bückt oä.
Eine weitere Idee wäre eine "Todesanimation" der Kiste wie das Zerspringen in einzelne Bretter oder einfach nur ein Deckel, der dann daneben liegt  und eine Entfernung der "toten" Kiste aus dem Level, wenn der Spieler weit genug weg ist oder in die andere Richtung schaut.

Aber das einfach Schrumpfen ins Nichts ist so ziemlich das unaufwendigste, einfachste und "billigste", was man als "Todesanimation" der Kiste einbauen könnte.
Und genau den Eindruck hinterläßt es auch.


Dann die Gegner und der Weg.
Im Video sieht es so aus, als ob alle Gegner die selben Variablen haben und völlig austauschbar sind. Ob da ein Karnickel lang läuft oder ein Bär, scheint keinen Unterschied zu machen. Mit der Wahl von Tieren als Protagonisten hast du auch direkt das Problem, daß Fernkämpfer schlecht integrierbar sind. Mir fallen da allenfalls Llamas oder Säure spuckende Schlangen ein.

Klassischerweise hat man ja Tanks, schnelle Gegner, Schwarmgegner (zB eine Horde Karnickel) und nicht zu vergessen: Bossgegner. Diese Unterschiede hab ich in deinem Video nicht gesehen.

Türme: Ein großer Teil des Hauptspaßes beim TD ist für mich, den Weg durch Türme zu verstellen und die Gegner auf Umwege umzuleiten. Doch deine Türme sind so klein, da bräuchte man mehrere Dutzend, um den Weg zu blockieren.

Was zum nächsten Punkt führt: die Wege.
Gut, man kann sie einblenden lassen - aber auf der Karte sowie in der 3D Ansicht gibt es für mich keinen Grund, warum die Tiere *diesen *Weg nehmen sollten. Warum gibt es da keinen ausgetretenen Trampelpfad oder vielleicht auch Elemente wie eine Ampel, die da mitten im Wald steht, an der die Tiere vielleicht sogar stehen bleiben und warten? Oder ist das vielleicht eine gute Idee für eine neue Art von Turm? 

Story: Da gibt es also "ein Objekt" ... Ähm sorry, mindestens dafür muß schon eine einleuchtendere Beschreibung kommen, sonst ist's halt ... billig. 
Und wenn es nur eine Wasser Quelle ist, die man als Zwerg für sich selbst braucht.
Und was soll "Defend them" eigentlich heißen? Dann müßte dein "Objekt" ja "them" sein ...?

Türme gibt es klassischerweise als schnell, aber wenig Schaden; langsam, aber viel Schaden; Gebietsschaden; Verlangsamer; Rüstungs/Schild Reduzierer ... - im Video gab's nur Arkane Türme, oder?

Aber immerhin sieht man deinem Spiel an, daß du da viel Arbeit rein gesteckt hast. Da gibt es ja noch ganz andere Billig Kandidaten, die wirklich nur eine halbe Stunde lang Assets in einen Raum gepackt haben und fertig.



> Noch nie ... "Orcs must die" gespielt?


Doch. Deswegen ja: Ich hab schon bessere TD Spiele.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (20. Dezember 2019)

Danke erstmal, endlich mal richtiges Feedback, das mir auch weiter hilft^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Deine Zuversicht in allen Ehren, aber du kannst dir nicht vornehmen, "das nächste Minecraft" zu erstellen. Das wird so nicht klappen. Und bestimmt nicht, wenn du Mängelpunkte einfach mit "was soll's" abtust.


Ich will ja kein Minecraft erstellen, dafür ist es schon allein das falsche Genre, ich will damit auch keine Milliarden rein holen, mir reichts davon leben zu können, selbst wenn es dafür noch ne Weile dauert.
Dieses "was solls" war allein auf die Animationen beschränkt, auf nichts anderes, die Animationen werden früher oder später überarbeitet, ich könnte natürlich auch überhaupt keine Animationen einbauen, wenn das besser ist^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Was dann ja selbst bei 60 Stunden Wochen 2 Monate dauern wird - 2 Monate, in denen du dann von deinen ~10 Verkäufen / Monat leben musst ...


Weiß nicht wie du jetzt auf die 2 Monate kommst, in Wirklichkeit werdens eher 2 Jahre sein.




Worrel schrieb:


> Es wirkt halt im Gesamteindruck billig. So wie der erste Versuch, ein Game zu erstellen. Zum Beispiel hat das Spiel kaum eine Textur, die als solche auffällt. Die meisten Elemente haben Farben und Schattierungen.


Das war anfangs wirklich so gewollt, weil das Spiel auch auf nem schlechten PC (Office-PC) laufen sollte, bis mir dann einer sagte, dass die Office-PCs heutzutage auch mit Skyrim klar kommen...




Worrel schrieb:


> Gut, die neuen Fell Variationen sehen besser aus, landen aber gerade dadurch im uncanny Valley ... wie man's macht, isses verkehrt.


Ich zitiere aus Wikipedia (Uncanny Valley):


> Während man zunächst annehmen würde, dass Zuschauer oder Computerspieler ihnen dargebotene Avatare umso mehr akzeptieren, je fotorealistischer die Figur gestaltet ist, zeigt sich in der Praxis, dass dies nicht stimmt. Menschen finden hochabstrakte, völlig künstliche Figuren mitunter sympathischer und akzeptabler als Figuren, die besonders menschenähnlich bzw. natürlich gestaltet sind.


Es wird auch nicht bei den paar Texturen für die Tiere bleiben, komplett alles wird auf Texturen umgebaut und angepasst^^
Derzeit bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich zusätzlich noch den alten Style als Option drin haben will, was die Freiheit bei den Texturen dann jedoch einschränkt...




Worrel schrieb:


> Beim Ritter sind die Beine viel zu weit auseinander - und was hat der da um die Hüfte? sieht aus wie ein Rock...


Richtig erkannt, es ist ein Rock, es ist ja auch ein weiblicher Ritter^^
Ich wollte 2 männliche und 2 weibliche Charakter im Grundspiel haben, Männer sind der Magier und Mönch, Weiber sind der Ritter und Bogenschütze.




Worrel schrieb:


> Ein konkretes Beispiel für "billig": Wenn du eine Kiste aufsammelst, dann wird diese einfach klein, wenn du nah genug rankommst.
> Besser wäre: aufklappende Kiste; vielleicht sogar zum Spieler rausspringende Items, die im Level liegen bleiben und eingesammelt werden müssen oder auch nbur eine siple Anziege, was in der Kiste überhaupt drin war.


Die Kiste bekommt noch eine Animation, Items spawnen vor der Kiste, wenn jedoch nur Resourcen raus kommen, werden die automatisch vom Charakter aufgesammelt.
Eine simple Anzeige was man aufgehoben hat wurde im letzten Update eingebaut, eben wegen den Resourcen aus der Kiste, weil man meinen könnte, dass die Kiste leer ist^^
Hier der Link zu den Patchnotes: https://steamcommunity.com/games/1190910/announcements/detail/1620662414877807484



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild ist in einer Testmap entstanden, den roten Rahmen rechts meine ich, der rote Rahmen oben ist auch neu um zu sehn was für Resourcen man hat (die Rahmen sieht man ingame nicht)^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Animation, wie der Charakter die Kiste öffnet oder wenigstens dahin greift oder sich dort bückt oä.


Sowas braucht man nicht unbedingt, soll ja kein reales oder Survival Spiel sein, hat man auch in vielen anderen erfolgreichen Games nicht^^
Man braucht ja nicht mal daran stoppen, sondern kann einfach daran vorbei rennen und wenn Resourcen drin waren, werden sie automatisch gesammelt (im Video hört sich rennen vielleicht falsch an, aber es gibt Items die die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen).




Worrel schrieb:


> Eine weitere Idee wäre eine "Todesanimation" der Kiste wie das Zerspringen in einzelne Bretter oder einfach nur ein Deckel, der dann daneben liegt  und eine Entfernung der "toten" Kiste aus dem Level, wenn der Spieler weit genug weg ist oder in die andere Richtung schaut.


Wäre eine Idee, werd ich übernehmen, danke, in der Art ist eh schon vieles eingebaut, wie z.B. die Tower wenn sie zerstört werden oder die zu beschützenden Objekte.




Worrel schrieb:


> Aber das einfach Schrumpfen ins Nichts ist so ziemlich das unaufwendigste, einfachste und "billigste", was man als "Todesanimation" der Kiste einbauen könnte.
> Und genau den Eindruck hinterläßt es auch.


Für deine Idee oben ist auch nicht viel Aufwand nötig, selbst wenn ich sowas nicht schon eingebaut hätte, vielleicht ein bisschen Performancelastiger, aber sonst nix.
Dungeon Defenders ist damit erfolgreich gefahren, also hab ich das schrumpfen kopiert^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Dann die Gegner und der Weg.
> Im Video sieht es so aus, als ob alle Gegner die selben Variablen haben und völlig austauschbar sind. Ob da ein Karnickel lang läuft oder ein Bär, scheint keinen Unterschied zu machen. Mit der Wahl von Tieren als Protagonisten hast du auch direkt das Problem, daß Fernkämpfer schlecht integrierbar sind. Mir fallen da allenfalls Llamas oder Säure spuckende Schlangen ein.


Die Gegner haben alle komplett unterschiedliche Werte, ein Bär hat 10x so viel Leben wie ein Hase und macht 12x so viel Schaden...
Im Grundspiel sind derzeit keine Fernkämpfer geplant, Vögel werden aber noch kommen, sobald die KI fertig ist.
Die Idee mit den spuckenden Lamas und Schlangen ist aber nicht schlecht, danke dafür^^
Eventuell noch ein Stinktier?
Mit höheren Schwierigkeiten wären natürlich auch noch mehr Fernkampf-Truppen möglich, wenn man den Tieren einfach nen Raketenwerfer umschnallt, hehe




Worrel schrieb:


> Klassischerweise hat man ja Tanks, schnelle Gegner, Schwarmgegner (zB eine Horde Karnickel) und nicht zu vergessen: Bossgegner. Diese Unterschiede hab ich in deinem Video nicht gesehen.


Tanks und schnelle Gegner gibts bereits, Schaf ist z.B. sau lahm unterwegs, das mit dem Tank hatten wir oben beim Bären.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist so ziemlich das einzige was noch nicht komplett angepasst ist, selbst wenn die Gegner in höheren Schwierigkeiten rennen können, sind sie derzeit noch alle auf eine bestimmte Max Geschwindigkeit gecapped^^
Hasen kommen auch öfters vor als z.B. Bären, somit könnte man durchaus sagen, dass sie als Horde unterwegs sind (wobei Bären und Hasen nicht auf der gleichen Map spawnen) und selbst wenn mehrere Hasen gleichzeitig spawnen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie gleich schnell unterwegs sind.
Bossgegner wirds noch geben, hier nochmal der Hinweis auf die Alpha.




Worrel schrieb:


> Türme: Ein großer Teil des Hauptspaßes beim TD ist für mich, den Weg durch Türme zu verstellen und die Gegner auf Umwege umzuleiten. Doch deine Türme sind so klein, da bräuchte man mehrere Dutzend, um den Weg zu blockieren.


Der Gegner greift an was er sieht, es ist kein klassisches TowerDefense, wo die Gegner einfach um die Tower rum rennen, die Tower können auch zerstört werden^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Was zum nächsten Punkt führt: die Wege.
> Gut, man kann sie einblenden lassen - aber auf der Karte sowie in der 3D Ansicht gibt es für mich keinen Grund, warum die Tiere *diesen *Weg nehmen sollten. Warum gibt es da keinen ausgetretenen Trampelpfad oder vielleicht auch Elemente wie eine Ampel, die da mitten im Wald steht, an der die Tiere vielleicht sogar stehen bleiben und warten? Oder ist das vielleicht eine gute Idee für eine neue Art von Turm?


Man kann die Wege nicht einblenden lassen, sie werden automatisch vor der nächsten Welle eingeblendet.
Wieso die Gegner genau den Weg rennen hat technische Gründe, mit der KI wo sie automatisch den schnellsten Weg suchen, wären max 30 Gegner gleichzeitig möglich, bei mir sind jedoch 100 möglich^^
Deine "Ampel" gibt es schon, einfach Tower hin stellen und die Tiere bleiben stehen, bis der Tower zerstört wurde.




Worrel schrieb:


> Story: Da gibt es also "ein Objekt" ... Ähm sorry, mindestens dafür muß schon eine einleuchtendere Beschreibung kommen, sonst ist's halt ... billig.
> Und wenn es nur eine Wasser Quelle ist, die man als Zwerg für sich selbst braucht.


In "Orcs must die" beschützt man ein Portal und in "Dungeon Defenders" beschützt man einen Kristall.
In meinem Spiel beschützt man mal ein Getreidefeld, mal Fahrzeuge, mal eine Mine.
Wie soll ich das anders nennen als Objekte?
Wenn ich in der Beschreibung schreibe, dass man ein Maisfeld beschützt wäre es eine Lüge, da das nur in der ersten Map stimmt und auch nicht immer, da es 3 verschiedene Felder gibt...
Oder soll ich vielleicht erstmal alles aufzählen was es zu beschützen gibt? Ich denke, das würde den Rahmen sprengen^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Und was soll "Defend them" eigentlich heißen? Dann müßte dein "Objekt" ja "them" sein ...?


Richtig^^
Defend Them = Beschütze sie ... Beschütze die Objekte (nicht eins, sondern mehrere, wie oben erklärt).




Worrel schrieb:


> Türme gibt es klassischerweise als schnell, aber wenig Schaden; langsam, aber viel Schaden; Gebietsschaden; Verlangsamer; Rüstungs/Schild Reduzierer ... - im Video gab's nur Arkane Türme, oder?


Der Arkanturm ist der erste des Mage, der Mage hat auch noch ne magische Barrikade und einen Feuerturm, derzeit gibt es pro Charakter 3 Tower, werden am Ende 5 sein, Angriff, Verteidigung, Support und Utility.
Derzeit ist es nur möglich mehr Tower zu bekommen, wenn sie droppen oder wenn man sie im Shop auf der Raumstation kauft.
Wird aber auch noch eingebaut, dass man in den ersten Map einen neuen Tower geschenkt bekommt.




Worrel schrieb:


> Aber immerhin sieht man deinem Spiel an, daß du da viel Arbeit rein gesteckt hast. Da gibt es ja noch ganz andere Billig Kandidaten, die wirklich nur eine halbe Stunde lang Assets in einen Raum gepackt haben und fertig.


Danke^^
Und es wird noch immer sehr viel Arbeit rein gesteckt, die 6. von 12 Maps wird demnächst veröffentlicht, es fehlen noch einige Tiere (30 sind bereits fertig aber noch nicht drin) und ne ganze Menge Features sind auch noch geplant.




Worrel schrieb:


> Doch. Deswegen ja: Ich hab schon bessere TD Spiele.


Bedenke aber auch, dass die nicht als Alpha in EA veröffentlicht wurden und auch nicht nur einer dran gehockt ist, sondern ein ganzes Team^^
Und die brauchten mit Sicherheit auch ihr Feedback um das Spiel besser zu machen, nicht in Foren zusammen zu betteln...



Edit: Hab dir als Dankeschön nen Beta-Key per PM geschickt, sollte eigentlich jeder kriegen der Feedback abgibt, jedoch bekam ich bisher kein wirkliches hier^^


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2020)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Ich will ja kein Minecraft erstellen, dafür ist es schon allein das falsche Genre, ich will damit auch keine Milliarden rein holen, mir reichts davon leben zu können,


Es geht nicht um das Genre, sondern um den Erfolg.

Für jeden, der als 1-Mann-Studio ein erfolgreiches Spiel herausbringt, von dem er leben kann, gibt es unzählige Spieleentwickler, deren Spiele gar nicht erst von einer relevanten Prozentzahl der potentiellen Spieler wahrgenommen werden.

Und: Ehrlich: Bei dem Spiel sehe ich keine Chancen, daß du damit deinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten können wirst.



> Weiß nicht wie du jetzt auf die 2 Monate kommst, in Wirklichkeit werdens eher 2 Jahre sein.


Ganz simpel: Rechenfehler. 
Verstärkt allerdings nur mein Argument, wenn du 1,2 Jahre dafür brauchst.



> Ich zitiere aus Wikipedia (Uncanny Valley):
> 
> 
> > Während man zunächst annehmen würde, dass Zuschauer oder Computerspieler ihnen dargebotene Avatare umso mehr akzeptieren, je fotorealistischer die Figur gestaltet ist, zeigt sich in der Praxis, dass dies nicht stimmt. Menschen finden hochabstrakte, völlig künstliche Figuren mitunter sympathischer und akzeptabler als Figuren, die besonders menschenähnlich bzw. natürlich gestaltet sind.
> ...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das Problem korrekt verstanden hast:

Bei Uncanny Valley geht es darum, wie die Figuren auf den Spieler/Zuschauer wirken. Zeichnungen wie die Simpsons sind abstrakt und werden daher "als Symbol" wahrgenommen. Da hat Marge zB ein blaues Gewölle oberhalb des Kopfes, also werden das wohl Haare sein. auch wenn der Zaun zum Nachbarn genauso in grün aussieht.

Würde man die Haare realistischer gestalten, sieht das für den Betrachter besser aus ... bis.
Ja, bis das "uncanny Valley" zuschlägt. Das tut es kurz vor der realistischen Darstellung. Wenn der Realismusgrad also relativ hoch ist, aber irgendwas an der Darstellung nicht richtig zu sein scheint.

Das kann man selbst in AAA Produktionen wie _Matrix Reloaded_ begutachten, wo die real gefilmten Szenen am Anfang des Kampfes Neo vs. Smith noch gut aus sehen (von teilweise unrealistischen Flugbahnen abgesehen - aber gut, das ist ja in der Matrix und er der Auserwählte ...), aber hier ab 1:30 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvLQMMaVmzU wirkt das doch sehr künstlich und - ja: unrealistisch.

Willkommen in der Matrix im Uncanny Valley.



> Wieso die Gegner genau den Weg rennen hat technische Gründe, mit der KI wo sie automatisch den schnellsten Weg suchen, wären max 30 Gegner gleichzeitig möglich, bei mir sind jedoch 100 möglich^^


Wie schon gesagt: die Möglichkeit, die Route zu beeinflussen, gehört für mich einfach zu einem guten TD Spiel dazu.



> Edit: Hab dir als Dankeschön nen Beta-Key per PM geschickt, sollte eigentlich jeder kriegen der Feedback abgibt, jedoch bekam ich bisher kein wirkliches hier^^


Danke.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (2. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Genre, sondern um den Erfolg.
> 
> Für jeden, der als 1-Mann-Studio ein erfolgreiches Spiel herausbringt, von dem er leben kann, gibt es unzählige Spieleentwickler, deren Spiele gar nicht erst von einer relevanten Prozentzahl der potentiellen Spieler wahrgenommen werden.
> 
> Und: Ehrlich: Bei dem Spiel sehe ich keine Chancen, daß du damit deinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten können wirst.


Naja, wenn ich das Spiel jetzt direkt begrabe, gehöre ich auch wieder zu denen, die sich nicht trauen, egal wie schlecht es auch laufen mag, ich werds erstmal weiter machen^^
Wenigstens das Basis-Spiel werd ich fertig machen, dann wird sich zeigen, wer Recht behält.

Wenn ich nur wüsste, was ich besser machen könnte, damit es in deinen Augen wenigstens eine minimale Chance hat, aber egal, willst du mir scheinbar nicht verraten...


Werbung werd ich auch machen, nur vielleicht nicht mehr zum Release, sondern erst kurz vor verlassen des EA, nicht weil ich nicht weiß wie, sondern weil die ganzen Leute die ein Review gemacht haben, mit Sicherheit nicht noch ein 2. machen werden...
Ich denke, derzeit ist es dafür noch nicht gut genug, frühestens wenn der Multiplayer eingebaut ist^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das Problem korrekt verstanden hast:
> 
> Bei Uncanny Valley geht es darum, wie die Figuren auf den Spieler/Zuschauer wirken. Zeichnungen wie die Simpsons sind abstrakt und werden daher "als Symbol" wahrgenommen. Da hat Marge zB ein blaues Gewölle oberhalb des Kopfes, also werden das wohl Haare sein. auch wenn der Zaun zum Nachbarn genauso in grün aussieht.
> 
> ...


Also ich kapier das jetzt wirklich nicht mehr, Wiki sagt es wäre gut, du sagst es wäre schlecht (zumindest hört es sich für mich so an)^^
Aber naja, du hast ja selbst gesagt: "wie man's macht, isses verkehrt".

Wobei ich grad nicht weiß ob du es überhaupt gelesen hast, dass nicht nur die Tiere, Texturen bekommen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlynXORGFeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Den Hintergrund einfach ignorieren, da sind noch keine Texturen drauf, kommen aber auch noch^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: die Möglichkeit, die Route zu beeinflussen, gehört für mich einfach zu einem guten TD Spiel dazu.


Aber das konnte man doch in deinem Lieblings-TD "OMD" auch nicht, da hat man seine Tower aufn Boden, an die Decke oder Wand gesetzt, die Gegner sind einfach nur dumm durch die Gänge gerannt, ohne die Möglichkeit, wo anders entlang zu rennen...
Gut, die Tower konnten dort nicht von den Gegnern zerstört werden, genau wie es in den ganzen Top-Down-TDs dr Fall ist, ist vielleicht das dein Problem, dass die Gegner die Tower zerstören können und sie nicht einfach ignorieren und daran vorbei laufen?




Worrel schrieb:


> Danke.


Bitte^^

Ich freu mich schon auf das Feedback (Gemecker) nachdem du das Spiel getestet hast, ich kanns mir schon ziemlich gut vorstellen was da kommt, komisches Logo, komisches Leveling-System, zu schwer, billige Steuerung, usw., hehe
Achja und viel zu viele Optionen^^

Aber naja, immerhin nimmst du dir ja die Zeit, was bedeutet, dass du schon interessiert bist, sonst hättest den Thread schon längst ignoriert (soll jetzt natürlich nicht heißen, dass du das jetzt auch tun sollst)...


----------



## Free23 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo Killerzwerg,

Ich bewundere dein Durchhaltevermögen bzw. deinen Dickkopf! 
Worrel hat sich erbarmt (das klingt wohl böser, als ich es meine), mit dir zu konversieren - es wäre nett, seine Kritik auch annzunehmen, nicht zu versuchen, alle deine Schritte zu rechtfertigen bzw. Gegenargumente zu bringen. Finde ich bei Feedback unsinnvoll.
Denn bei Feedback geht es ja hauptsächlich um den (subjektiven) Eindruck einer außenstehenden Person, was?

Mein Feedback ist kurz, da ich mich auch nur kurz mit deinem Spiel beschäftigt habe.

Schonmal was von Augenkrebs gehört? ^^
Nein im Ernst - ich komme mit der Farbgebung einfach nicht klar. Ich kann mir das ganze höchstens eine Minute anschauen, bevor mir fast körperlich die Augen wehtun.
Weiterhin schreit das Spiel durch die grellen Farben vom ersten Augenblick an: ICH BIN EIN SPIEL FÜR KINDER!!!

Sollte sich in der Richtung etwas (in meinen Augen) zum positiven ändern, würde ich mich sicherlich auch mal länger mit beschäftigen. 

Desweiteren halte ich Worrel Vorschlag für nicht unsinnvoll:
Dieses Projekt abhaken und ein neues mit den Erfahrungen vom letzten beginnen. Z.B. eben erstmal Gedankenarbeit -> welches Genre, welche Zielgruppe, welches Thema, usw.
Kann ja wieder ein TD-Spiel sein...

Freundliche Grüße!


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2020)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich das Spiel jetzt direkt begrabe, gehöre ich auch wieder zu denen, die sich nicht trauen, egal wie schlecht es auch laufen mag, ich werds erstmal weiter machen^^
> Wenigstens das Basis-Spiel werd ich fertig machen, dann wird sich zeigen, wer Recht behält.


Es geht nicht darum, "Recht zu haben" und klar, mach das richtig zu Ende.

Aber du solltest auch ein Ende finden, denn wie ich schon schrob: Damit schießt du den Vogel nicht ab.

Auf jeden Fall ist das Spiel ein Lehrstück und wie ich schon schrob: gut geeignet fürs Portfolio



> Wenn ich nur wüsste, was ich besser machen könnte, damit es in deinen Augen wenigstens eine minimale Chance hat, aber egal, willst du mir scheinbar nicht verraten...


Eine Chance worauf? 
Ein paar verkaufte Einheiten? klar, das geht. 
Den Lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren? Eher nicht. Wenn das dein Ziel ist, solltest du möglichst bald mit einem neuen Spiel anfangen oder dich bei einem Programmierer Team einbringen.




> Also ich kapier das jetzt wirklich nicht mehr, Wiki sagt es wäre gut, du sagst es wäre schlecht (zumindest hört es sich für mich so an)^^


Ähm, nein. Wiki UND ich sagen, daß das uncanny Valley ein Effekt ist, der, wenn er auftritt, beim Zuschauer ein ungutes Gefühl erzeugt.
Hier nochmal ein Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxu9OYesTe8

Klipp und klar: Das Uncanny Valley sollte man um jeden Preis vermeiden.



> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


OK, der Felsen und der Rasen sehen besser aus.



> Aber das konnte man doch in deinem Lieblings-TD "OMD" auch nicht, da hat man seine Tower aufn Boden, an die Decke oder Wand gesetzt, die Gegner sind einfach nur dumm durch die Gänge gerannt, ohne die Möglichkeit, wo anders entlang zu rennen...


Das ist nicht mein Lieblings TD, sondern nur eins, das besser ist.

Und natürlich kann man da den Weg selbst verändern. Ein oder zwei Gegnertypen interessiert das nicht, aber für die restlichen kann man Blockaden in den Weg bauen, so daß die Orks nicht schnurstracks Richtung  Ziel laufen, sondern einen möglichst langen Weg mit vielen vielen Fallen entlang. Auf dem Bild hier müsste man die Blockaden wieder abreißen und neue bauen, um einen schön langen weg (grün) zu erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gut, die Tower konnten dort nicht von den Gegnern zerstört werden,


Die Blockaden aber schon.



> Ich freu mich schon auf das Feedback (Gemecker) nachdem du das Spiel getestet hast, ich kanns mir schon ziemlich gut vorstellen was da kommt, komisches Logo, komisches Leveling-System, zu schwer, billige Steuerung, usw., hehe


Das war schon mein "nachher" Gemecker. 



> Aber naja, immerhin nimmst du dir ja die Zeit, was bedeutet, dass du schon interessiert bist, sonst hättest den Thread schon längst ignoriert (soll jetzt natürlich nicht heißen, dass du das jetzt auch tun sollst)...


Das heißt, daß ich nett bin. 
Hättest du hier keinen Thread, wär das Ding schon längst wieder von der Platte geflogen bzw gar nicht erst installiert worden.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (2. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, "Recht zu haben" und klar, mach das richtig zu Ende.
> 
> Aber du solltest auch ein Ende finden, denn wie ich schon schrob: Damit schießt du den Vogel nicht ab.


Es wird ein Ende geben, wann wird sich zeigen, 7DTD gibts schon seit 6 Jahren (Release 2013) in der Alpha, so lang dauerts bei mir nicht^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Chance worauf?
> Ein paar verkaufte Einheiten? klar, das geht.
> Den Lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren? Eher nicht. Wenn das dein Ziel ist, solltest du möglichst bald mit einem neuen Spiel anfangen oder dich bei einem Programmierer Team einbringen.


Ich gebs auf, laut dir ist mein Spiel fürn Arsch und wird es auch immer bleiben...

POE war anfangs fürn Arsch, jetzt hat GGG über 200 Angestellte...
No Mans Sky war anfangs verhasst und es regnete schlechte Reviews, inzwischen sind die neusten "sehr positiv".

Es ist also möglich, nur eben nicht in deinen Augen^^





Worrel schrieb:


> OK, der Felsen und der Rasen sehen besser aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gras passt aber irgendwie nicht zu den Tieren^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Das war schon mein "nachher" Gemecker.


Das Gameplay muss dann ja total geil sein, wenn du es mit keinem Wort erwähnst^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Hättest du hier keinen Thread, wär das Ding schon längst wieder von der Platte geflogen bzw gar nicht erst installiert worden.


Würde ich es Scheisse finden, hätt ich es sofort wieder gelöscht (selbst wenn es vom besten Freund wär), bedeutet also ich muss alles nochmal lesen, was du geschrieben hast, weil alles Ironie war^^
Bedeutet dann aber auch, dass ich niemals Texturen einbauen sollte...


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (9. Januar 2020)

Neues Update ist online: https://steamcommunity.com/games/1190910/announcements/detail/1698353956258017591


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (6. Februar 2020)

Noch 2 Wochen bis zum Release...

Für alle Youtuber und Streamer unter uns, hier gibt es Keys:
Keymailer
Woovit
Die Keys gehn spätestens am Sonntag raus.

Vergesst nicht eure Channel (Youtube, Twitch, Mixer) einzutragen falls ihr noch nicht habt, vielleicht bekommt ihr noch einen der letzten 500 Presse-Keys^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal alle Tiere die es derzeit gibt (falls ich keine vergessen hab)^^


----------



## Free23 (6. Februar 2020)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Noch 2 Wochen bis zum Release...
> 
> Für alle Youtuber und Streamer unter uns, hier gibt es Keys:
> Keymailer
> ...



Hast du eigentlich jemanden gefunden, der das Spiel gespielt hat und Spaß dabei hatte? Würde mich mal interessieren... Meine Frage ist nicht herablassend, sondern ernst gemeint.
Die Formen und Farben sind mir immernoch zu sehr auf Kinder zugeschnitten... :/


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (6. Februar 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich jemanden gefunden, der das Spiel gespielt hat und Spaß dabei hatte? Würde mich mal interessieren... Meine Frage ist nicht herablassend, sondern ernst gemeint.
> Die Formen und Farben sind mir immernoch zu sehr auf Kinder zugeschnitten... :/



Also bisher hatte außer @Worrel, keiner ein Problem damit wie es aussieht, teilweise hieß es sogar, dass es ein einzigartiger Grafik-Stil wäre.

Ob sie Spaß daran hatten kann ich nicht sagen, mir gings eher darum ob sie Bugs gefunden haben^^
Wobei sie es sich wohl nicht geholt hätten, wenn ihnen das Genre keinen Spaß macht...

Wer meint, dass er/sie für den Grafikstil zu alt wäre, kann es gern ignorieren, ich zwinge jedenfalls keinen dazu es sich zu holen...
Wer es sich trotzdem holt, wird früher oder später auch in die Optionen rein gucken und merken, dass man die Farben auch entschärfen kann (siehe Video), was eventuell bei Bedarf noch ausgebaut wird.

Texturen wirds erstmal nicht geben (vielleicht nie), erstens dauert es zu lang und zweitens gibt es die ein oder anderen Games, die beschissener aussehen und trotzdem Millionen (wenn nicht sogar Milliarden) eingebracht haben.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (20. Februar 2020)

Heut wird mein Spiel endlich für die breite Masse zugänglich gemacht, um genau zu sein, in nicht mal mehr einer Stunde^^
Ich hoffe bloß ich penne nicht ein, bin derzeit ziemlich angeschlagen, muss sogar Antibiotika schlucken...
Hab trotzdem noch ein neues Update hochgeladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man die neusten Patchnotes nachlesen:
https://steamcommunity.com/games/1190910/announcements/detail/3965919631376926051

Viel Spaß an alle die sich schon darauf gefreut haben^^


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (25. April 2020)

2 Monate ist das Spiel raus, inzwischen wurde auch der 3. Charakter (Mönch) freigeschaltet, aber erfolgreich ist was anderes...

Ich hatte mit wenigsten 100-1000 verkauften Spielen gerechnet, am Ende waren es jedoch bisher nur 5, trotz reduziertem Preis um 50%...

Arbeite derzeit an nem neuen Projekt, diesmal was ganz kleines, hab erstmal keine Lust mehr, nochmal 2 Jahre meines Lebens an einem größeren Projekt zu vergeuden, das am Ende wieder kaum einer kauft, sondern werde mich erstmal auf kleinere Projekte konzentrieren, wo evtl. alle 6 Monate eins raus kommt...
Hier mal ein kleines Gameplay-Video dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_CXajbAKbIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Vergiss nicht meinen Youtube-Kanal zu abonnieren und evtl. auch die Entwickler-Seite auf Steam, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben^^


Defend Them wird fortgesetzt, sobald das jetzige soweit fertig ist, dass ich fürs "Steam Games Festival 2020" eine Demo hochladen kann (in der Hoffnung, dass es bisschen aufwärts geht).
Jedoch werden einige Features gestrichen, bringt ja nichts wenn ich für 5 Käufer noch 1 Jahr lang neues Zeug einbaue^^


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2020)

@space tower defense:
Bei 0:30 ballern die Türme, was das Zeug hält, aber man sieht nicht, worauf. Schlecht.
Der Schuß-Sound ist zu laut & klingt immer gleich, das müsste auch irgendwie optimiert werden.


----------



## Arkilf13l (27. April 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich jemanden gefunden, der das Spiel gespielt hat und Spaß dabei hatte? Würde mich mal interessieren... Meine Frage ist nicht herablassend, sondern ernst gemeint.
> Die Formen und Farben sind mir immernoch zu sehr auf Kinder zugeschnitten... :/



Wirklich gutes Spiel, wenn Sie Tower Defense mögen.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (28. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> @space tower defense:
> Bei 0:30 ballern die Türme, was das Zeug hält, aber man sieht nicht, worauf. Schlecht.
> Der Schuß-Sound ist zu laut & klingt immer gleich, das müsste auch irgendwie optimiert werden.



Danke^^

Ja, das war noch eine der ersten Versionen, hier mal die derzeitigen Änderungen:
- Kamera kann man jetzt von -5 bis -90° neigen, statt wie vorher von -20 bis -90°
- Gegner fliegen nicht mehr so extrem weit hoch, sondern bleiben immer im Sichtfeld des Spielers, falls er denn hinguckt
- Gegner können nicht mehr über die Spacestation fliegen (und somit auch nicht senkrecht drauf, was immer zum selbstmord führte)
- Gegner krachen anfangs nicht mehr so oft in die Spacestation rein (Selbstmordattentäter oder einfach zu spät reagiert, hehe)
- Gegner fliegen nicht mehr so weit raus nach dem Angriff, so dass die Action bisschen schneller wurde

Das mit dem Schuss-Sound ist mir auch aufgefallen, hab die Schüsse leiser gemacht und die Explosionen lauter.
Beim Laser hab ich leider nur 2 Sounds zur Verfügung (Kanone und Explosion je 5), werde noch bisschen am Pitch rum drehen., so dass sich die 2 Sounds nach mehr anhören^^




Arkilf13l schrieb:


> Wirklich gutes Spiel, wenn Sie Tower Defense mögen.


Ja, Tower-Defense mag nicht jeder^^
Und wenn, dann wohl eher das klassische Top-Down, wo die Gegner über Wege laufen und sich ohne Gegenwehr killen lassen, alle andern spielen Dungeon Defenders und keinen Klon davon...

Das neue ist mal was ganz neues, was es davor nicht gab, aber ich erwarte keinen allzu großen Erfolg, daher bleibts auch bei einem kleinen Spiel mit nur einer Map und als Survival, mit Rangliste wer am längsten überlebt hat.
Sollte es wider erwarten doch besser laufen, kann ich immer noch mehr einbauen, Ideen gibts genug^^


Eigentlich wollte ich ja was ganz anderes machen, Top-Down-Strategy-Shooter:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojQvZu8R7_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Fehlt nur noch, dass man nicht hinter Wände gucken kann (alles bisher getestete hat zu viel Leistung gefressen)


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2020)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> - Gegner können nicht mehr über die Spacestation fliegen


Ist die Spacestation denn der einzige Bauplpatz?

Ich bin in Tower Defense Spielen ja immer der Wegeoptimierer, der die Gegner am liebsten im Knoten laufen lassen würde, damit sie so oft wie möglich an dem selben Turm vorbei kommen.
Nur einen Punkt zu haben, den man wie eine Festung ausbauen kann, fände ich auf Dauer zu langweilig.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (28. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist die Spacestation denn der einzige Bauplpatz?
> 
> Ich bin in Tower Defense Spielen ja immer der Wegeoptimierer, der die Gegner am liebsten im Knoten laufen lassen würde, damit sie so oft wie möglich an dem selben Turm vorbei kommen.
> Nur einen Punkt zu haben, den man wie eine Festung ausbauen kann, fände ich auf Dauer zu langweilig.



Ja, es gibt nur die, man kann sie noch mit neuen Slots erweitern, muss dann aber auch selbst dafür sorgen, dass die Tower darauf Strom und Munition haben (nur die erste Reihe wird vom Mutter-Slot mit Munition und Strom supportet) und dann kann man halt auch noch Booster bauen, das wars dann aber auch^^
Soll kein Spiel werden wo man 100 Stunden rein steckt, dafür war mein erstes gedacht, was aber keiner wollte...
Das Space wird einfach nur ein Gelegenheitsspiel, das man immer mal wieder spielen kann um seinen Highscore zu knacken und Achievements freizuschalten.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (9. Mai 2020)

So, Demo des neuen Spiels ist online,  jetzt wird das alte vollends fertig gemacht^^
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1295610/Starbase_Defender/


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (10. Juli 2020)

Hi,
ich hab inzwischen die weitere Entwicklung von "Defend Them" abgebrochen, dank 10 Verkäufen in 5 Monaten...
Das einzige was ich noch dran mache, ist einiges zu ändern und Steam-Erfolge einzubauen, jedoch keinen neuen Content außer einer kleinen Story.
Mal sehn wie lang ich dafür brauche, hoffe dass es dieses Jahr noch fertig wird^^


*Starbase Defender* aus dem vorherigen Post wurde inzwischen eingestellt, da es ein markenrechtliches Problem gab und mir kein neuer Name einfiel, der nicht geschützt ist...
Die Marke "Starbase Defender" gab es mal 2003, jedoch ist die Marke tot, weshalb ich kein Problem darin sah.
Jedoch war ich so doof und hab nicht nach "Starbase" allein gesucht , zum Glück ist "Frozenbyte" nicht aufs Klagen aus, sondern haben mich einfach auf Discord angeschrieben^^


*Ein neues Projekt* gibt es auch, was aber wohl noch ne ganze Weile in Anspruch nehmen wird, denn diesmal sind auch richtige Texturen drin, so dass es halbwegs real aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist nur ein Prototyp, wird evtl. noch ein bisschen geändert^^

Es wird ein Top-Down-Survival.
Multiplayer ist als 4er (8er?) Coop geplant, so dass Freunde miteinander spielen können, falls die Spieler jedoch einen richtigen Server wünschen, wird das später nachgereicht.
Features werden noch nicht verraten, nur so viel, es geht in Richtung "ARK" mit ein paar Änderungen die es so noch nicht gab.

Sobald es mehr zum zeigen gibt, werd ich dafür nen eigenen Thread erstellen^^


----------



## Free23 (10. Juli 2020)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab inzwischen die weitere Entwicklung von "Defend Them" abgebrochen, dank 10 Verkäufen in 5 Monaten...
> Das einzige was ich noch dran mache, ist einiges zu ändern und Steam-Erfolge einzubauen, jedoch keinen neuen Content außer einer kleinen Story.
> Mal sehn wie lang ich dafür brauche, hoffe dass es dieses Jahr noch fertig wird^^
> ...


Ich finde toll, dass deine Kreativität ungebremst ist! 
Auch wenn ich jetzt eher gedacht hätte, dass du dich weiter in "Defend them" hineinarbeitest...?


----------



## golani79 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn du das Projekt jetzt nur wegen dem Namen abwürgst, dann passt wohl was anderes auch nicht. 

Vielleicht solltest dir mal richtige Gedanken machen, was du eigentlich genau machen willst?
Irgendwie scheint es mir, als würdest du halt einfach ein paar Genres "abgrasen" von denen du denkst, es lässt sich leicht Kohle damit verdienen - dass das aber nicht so einfach ist, wie du vlt. denken magst (zumindest erscheint mir das so), dürftest du an deinen Verkäufen sehen. 
Evtl. ein wenig mehr commitment zeigen und auch was vernünftig fertig machen und sich auch überlegen, ob man das dann wirklich kostenpflichtig veröffentlicht oder ob man es vlt. so anbieten, mit der Möglichkeit was zu spenden, wenns den Leuten gefällt.

Ich denke, von dem was ich bisher so von dir gesehen habe, dass du dich mit einem Survival Spiel inkl. Multiplayer hoffnungslos übernimmst - lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (10. Juli 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Ich finde toll, dass deine Kreativität ungebremst ist!


Ungebremst nicht unbedingt, da ich es jetzt nur noch als Hobby betrachte und nicht mehr Stundenlang ohne Pause daran arbeite.



Free23 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt eher gedacht hätte, dass du dich weiter in "Defend them" hineinarbeitest...?


Defend Them war eine echte Lektion, falsches Genre, falsches Thema, falscher Style, zu hohe Erwartungen...

EA war wohl auch ein Problem, es war wohl einfach das falsche Genre für EA, vor allem als unbekannter Entwickler, aber ich war damals einfach viel zu naiv und dachte die Leute würden schon sehn, dass es ein gutes Spiel ist und dann kaufen, aber nicht für 9,99€...
Inzwischen ist es für 3,99€ erhältlich, was aber auch nichts gebracht hat, es will einfach keiner, selbst im Summer-Sale mit einem Rabatt von 66% (1,35€) haben es sich nur 4 Leute gekauft (grad nachgeguckt, somit 14 Verkäufe in 5 Monaten).

Also keine Ahnung was ich daran noch großartig arbeiten sollte, ich werde ja nicht mal die Steam-Gebühren von 100$ rein kriegen, ganz davon abgesehen von den ganzen Assets die ich mir gekauft hatte um daraus zu lernen und einigen Programmen...
Sollte sich das Spiel besser verkaufen, sobald es aus EA raus ist, werd ich mir überlegen wie es weiter geht, derzeit wird jedenfalls nur noch abgespeckt^^


Die Entwicklung der Spiele werd ich ab sofort allgemein nur noch als Hobby betreiben und nicht mehr stundenlang daran arbeiten, dafür versuch ich jetzt wieder mehr in die Natur zu kommen, falls es meine Agoraphobie zulässt und öfters mal selbst was zu spielen um runter zu kommen.
Meine Horror-Diagnose von vor ein paar Wochen hat wohl auch geholfen meine Prioritäten zu ändern, sonst leb ich wohl nicht mehr lang genug, um meinen 40. Geburtstag mit zu erleben...


----------



## Free23 (10. Juli 2020)

K1ll3rzw3rg schrieb:


> Defend Them war eine echte Lektion


Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung! 

Achso: Informiere von mir aus gern hier wieder über dein neues Spiel - ich bin daran interessiert!


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (10. Juli 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Achso: Informiere von mir aus gern hier wieder über dein neues Spiel - ich bin daran interessiert!


Hab ne bessere Idee, ich setze hier nen Link rein, sobald es nen neuen Thread gibt, damit man direkt auf Seite 1 sieht um was es geht und nicht alles vermischt wird, sonst erfährt am Ende kaum einer vom neuen Spiel^^

Hier mal ein kleines Video zum Prototyp:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hp68sBDvonY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Hab noch bisschen mehr drin, aber will nicht direkt alles zeigen,  sonst kopiert es am Ende noch einer und somit wären meine neuen Ideen am Ende nicht mehr neu...

Das mit der Kamera ist soweit fertig, die Füße werden am Ende nicht mehr bei Schrägen im Boden bzw. in der Luft hängen, sondern immer aufm Boden stehn.
Brauch nur noch 2 neue Charakter-Modelle, was ich eigentlich schon hätte, aber bin da grad noch bisschen am testen, da ich nen Charakter-Editor einbauen wollte, was aber nicht so ganz klappt...

Soweit ist auch alles Multiplayer-fähig, wobei das Inventar, Crafting, usw. noch nicht drin ist und bestimmt noch einige Stunden verschlingen wird, bis alles im Multiplayer funzt^^


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (24. Dezember 2020)

Mein erstes Spiel ist derzeit im Steam Wintersale 90% billiger zu haben, wer es will, sollte spätestens jetzt zuschlagen:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1190910/Defend_Them


Alle Besitzer des Spiels werden eine Ankündigung erhalten, sobald das neue Spiel veröffentlicht wird.
Außerdem werden alle Besitzer dieses Spiels, zusätzliche Inhalte im neuen Spiel bekommen ^^


----------



## K1ll3rzw3rg (16. Februar 2021)

Free23 schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!
> 
> Achso: Informiere von mir aus gern hier wieder über dein neues Spiel - ich bin daran interessiert!


Wie erwünscht, hier die Shop-Seite des neuen Spiels: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1550150/Biomes_Survival_Era/

Das erste Spiel ist soweit fertig gemacht worden und hat heute mit Steam Erfolgen,  EA verlassen ^^


----------

